# Theo the Christian kids cartoon



## josiahrussell (Jan 11, 2018)

Has anyone seen the kids cartoon series Theo? 
https://www.theopresents.com/
It’s meant to be a solid Christian cartoon for kids I just don’t know if it’s good to buy for my son for long car trips, how is it theologically? What are good shows your kids watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krak3n (Jan 12, 2018)

I think we have all of them. I've watched most, maybe not the last two, but I've been impressed with them.

I know there is another thread around here where it is mentioned, and I think the only thing people were bothered by were a couple of the episodes portray Jesus (2nd Commandment Issue).

I'd recommend them. It's the only show we allow the kids to watch on Sunday. My children are 7, 6, 4, and 3 years old and they all like it.

It's where my children first learned about King Josiah, so that was pretty neat!

Edit: I forgot to mention how it is theologically, very good! I don't remember anything that caused me to wince.


----------

